# Coding Splints for OT



## meganrveach (Jan 21, 2010)

I am new at coding for PT/OT, could someone please guide or help me to answer the following question:    What CPT codes are used when making and placing a splint on a patients arm, hand,wrist etc. These splints are being made pre or post op surgery by Occupational Therapists,not the MD who is doing the surgery. These splints are hand made from splinting material, not one you would "pull of the shelf". Thank you.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jan 21, 2010)

Look in your HCPC book (I don't have one) for the custom code (WFHO, etc) Lcode. Verify with the therapist to make sure you have the correct code. Don't forget to bill 97760 for the fitting and training of the splint. HOWEVER, you need to read the descriptor for the Lcode and make sure that fitting and adjustment are not already included. 

For the billing side, verify that you are a DME provider for the patient's insurance carrier.

Good luck to you.


----------



## meganrveach (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you, These are custom made splints not pre fabricated ones is the HCPCs book still the correct place to look??


----------

